# Vertue Trading?



## marneth (29 November 2011)

Has anyone out there heard of Vertue Trading or better still is anyone using this program/service to trade. I have listened to several of their webinars and all sounds good but the proof is in the pudding as they say. Very interested to hear any comments.

Cheers Marneth


----------



## Ruby (30 November 2011)

He used to be with Your Trading Room, and as I once had some free trials with YTR, and am now being inundated with propaganda from Vertue, I am assuming he took their data base with him when he left.


----------



## knothead27 (30 January 2012)

*Alan Vertue and Vertue trading*

Has anyone had any experience with vertue Trading? They ask for $2995 to gain education in Forex Trading and have access to their twice a day trade suggestions on 12 hour charts. They are claiming 50%+ gains over the last 6 months but it's difficult to gain any credible info from users to support or deny their assertions. Talk is cheap and it's a big ask when the only proof can be found after you pays ya money...it maay be too late! Genuine advice thru previous or current experience appreciated


----------



## knothead27 (30 January 2012)

marneth said:


> Has anyone out there heard of Vertue Trading or better still is anyone using this program/service to trade. I have listened to several of their webinars and all sounds good but the proof is in the pudding as they say. Very interested to hear any comments.
> 
> Cheers Marneth




Just asked a similar question..sorry I can't add to your situation but hoped you might be able to aadd to mine...any news? I hope to be able to go to their next seminar and maybe meet up with any current client/s


----------



## skc (30 January 2012)

*Re: Alan Vertue and Vertue trading*



knothead27 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with vertue Trading? They ask for $2995 to gain education in Forex Trading and have access to their twice a day trade suggestions on 12 hour charts. They are claiming 50%+ gains over the last 6 months but it's difficult to gain any credible info from users to support or deny their assertions. Talk is cheap and it's a big ask when the only proof can be found after you pays ya money...it maay be too late! Genuine advice thru previous or current experience appreciated




This kind of questions get asked on a regular basis. See the sub forum below for other similar threads... and be prepared to receive similar responses from most users here. 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/f...&pp=25&daysprune=100&sort=lastpost&order=desc


----------



## TeleSonic (30 January 2012)

I received an email from them today, and the subject line read;

_"Alan Vertue, Master Forex Trader Shares his Tightly Run Forex Trading System"..._

The email goes on to say such things as;

_ "......an easy to understand trading system with Expert Advisers that most people can potentially implement."

"....potentially.....make up for lost time by building wealth weekly!"_

Very careful use of the word "potentially" throughout the email, and big claims like building wealth weekly? So no losing weeks I assume?

They rent AxiCorp's AFSL. Give AxiCorp a call and ask them if they'll refund you the thousands you've paid if you can't implement the trading system that is supposed to build you weekly wealth! I'm guessing clients sign an agreement with Vertue Trading, but it is in fact AxiCorp who ultimately are responsible for ensuring Vertue deliver what they have promised you. 

Over the years I've found the best traders / educators / software vendors are those that quietly go about their business with minimal marketing hype. Their website will be hard to find, it won't be flashy, and it won't be full of BS marketing hype.


----------



## carlosilipo (12 September 2012)

*Vertue Trading System*

Hello,

I just want to know has anyone gone and paid for a Vertue Trading System at $366/m x 15m?

Have you had success or failure with this platform?

I know no system is foolproof - but, at that cost, it must have something going for it. 

http://vertuetrading.com/

thanks
carlo silipo


----------



## praxidice (2 December 2012)

*Vertue Trading / Star Financial feedback*

I'd appreciate any feedback on Vertue Trading / Star Financial

Google / ACCC / Fair Trading doesn't appear to know much about these entities. ASC tells me they are registered but doesn't provide anything else of interest.


----------



## TulipFX (2 December 2012)

*Re: Vertue Trading / Star Financial feedback*

Brokers we personally use Peppertone (AUS) ICMarkets (AUS) and LMAX (UK). I would recommend any of them.

What evidence does Vertue Trading have to show it is successful?


----------



## praxidice (2 December 2012)

*Re: Vertue Trading / Star Financial feedback*



TulipFX said:


> Brokers we personally use Peppertone (AUS) ICMarkets (AUS) and LMAX (UK). I would recommend any of them.
> 
> What evidence does Vertue Trading have to show it is successful?





Good question, apart from verbal claims I guess there isn't anything. an email I received from one of their advisers (read salesman) lists the following. Story is the training is 'normally' sold for $4000 or whatever but they are offering some package that includes all the stuff below for $300 per month or zilch if the 'member' does five standard deals weekly.  

Access to our live trading room 
Free instant trade alerts 
$50,000 practice account with Star FM 
The entire DTP strategy collection 
All trade management software 
Access to a Virtual Private Server (VPS) 
Access to the online Classroom 
The official 160 page DTP Forex Training Manual 
Access to our extensive video librarys 

I'm new to forex trading but I've never encountered anything remotely like this business in stock trading.


----------



## TulipFX (2 December 2012)

*Re: Vertue Trading / Star Financial feedback*

Results, results results. Anything else is just sales talk. If a company has results, those results will be front and center. If they don't have results then they will bamboozle with anything else.

You can open up demo/paper accounts with any broker. Do that.

There are a million and one systems around for free. Read about them. Start at the babypips forum. 

Before you hand over any money to anyone get a basic level of knowledge first. 95% of traders do their dough. Average loss is $15,000.

You can get education, advice and trade on demo for free. If you want to try it as a hobby go this route. If you want to trade for a living go this route. 

It take 10,000 hours before you are an expert at anything. Trading is no different. If their system was so good, why do they need salesman to sell it? Why aren't those salesmen traders trading funds if its as easy as I am sure they told you.

I don't want to be seen as a spoil sport, but you owe it to yourself to read up and practice for at least 3 months. In that time you will start to get an idea of what the game is all about. I am happy to point you in some directions and answer questions, but please - don't sign up for any expensive trading systems. You can do it all for free.


----------



## praxidice (3 December 2012)

*Re: Vertue Trading / Star Financial feedback*



TulipFX said:


> Results, results results. Anything else is just sales talk. If a company has results, those results will be front and center. If they don't have results then they will bamboozle with anything else.
> 
> .




Thanks for the feedback. I'd pretty much come to the same conclusions as yours but since I don't have a lot of knowledge of the intricacies of forex I figured a comment from someone who has been there done that would be worthwhile.


----------



## praxidice (3 December 2012)

*Re: Vertue Trading / Star Financial feedback*

I purchased a few entry level books a few weeks ago and have been working through those as time permits.  When this bloke from Vertue contacted me, his speil sounded halfway interesting although I tend to be a bit sus about anything that sounds too good. Usually there some signs / reviews / etc about total scams, whether on ACCC website or that a bit of googling will reveal however in this case they are either too new or have managed to keep their noses out of trouble so far. I did uncover the connection between Alan Vertue & the Trading Room which started me wondering just how legitimate this mob really is.  Still, its interesting that a company like that can ply their trade without at least some alarm bells ringing.  Guess its a matter of treading the fine line between a little bit legitimate & outright scam. For what its worth, the 'offer' put to me has changed a bit .... initially they didn't mention any costs and it was only when I raised the point that they mentioned the $4000 or whatever. Then a few weeks later they came back to me with a supposedly 'hurry, sign up now while the special deal is on' story about nothing up front and $300 per month bit.  I'm not one for being talked into deals where i don't have total understanding of the ins and outs, whys and wherefores, and thus I prefer to read reams about something I don't understand before testing the water.  When I first encountered the sharemarket I did exactly that although the differences with forex made me wonder if I should take a different approach. In conclusion, I'm glad this particular forum exists and that there are experienced folk on hand to point out at least some of the pitfalls.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (3 December 2012)

advice, anyone that needs to email/mass market their trading grail is full of it. if you could make 10-20% a month every month on average, you wouldn't need to chase investors they would be coming to you. 

my advice stay the hell away from it. just trade small you will learn more that way... there are no short cuts in this game.


----------



## saroq (23 December 2012)

*Re: Vertue Trading / Star Financial feedback*



praxidice said:


> I'd appreciate any feedback on Vertue Trading / Star Financial
> 
> Google / ACCC / Fair Trading doesn't appear to know much about these entities. ASC tells me they are registered but doesn't provide anything else of interest.




I joined Vertue Trading about a year ago.  Please have a look at my detailed posts trading their Pay Master and Escalator EAs and their Javelin EA http://www.forexisbiz.com/showthread.php/5281-REQ-Forex-Odyssey-Trading-System-(FXO)  or do a google search for forex odyssey trading system.

Bottom line I lost money every week trading the Pay Master and Escalator.  I followed their trades exactly, attended every trading session etc. 13 weeks and not a single week of profit.  The same for the javelin EA although I didn't trade it for as long because it seemed pointless to continue to lose money.  Don't waste your money, their system didn't work for me and didn't work for anyone during the time I was trading it.  Keep your cash and read a few of the website links I posted, you'll learn a lot more that way.


----------



## saroq (24 December 2012)

I would like to also add that their education is 2nd rate at best.  Lessons lack structure and order, they are simply recorded sessions of whatever seemed to be on the mind of the so called expert trader at the time.  They archive the lessons but there's no point going back to them because you have to sift through an hour of rambling commentary in the hope that maybe you'll find an answer to the question you are seeking.  For example if you log into the classroom and check out the archive of lessons they may have a name such as FXO Basics but there are about 20 lessons called FXO basics just with a different date.  They are simply a recording of the session with the date that it was recorded.  You would think that for $4,000 per customer that they could at least have a bank of lessons that are titled with specific content.  A poorly run show and definitely not worth the money for what is delivered.


----------



## saroq (30 December 2012)

In the interests of preventing other people from doing their dough on this outfit here is another link to find my weekly results trading the Vertue Trading system.  http://www.forexforum.net/chat-general/63691-experience-forex-odyssey-trading-system.html  search for Vertue Trading on this site if the other link doesn't work for you.


----------



## AuthenticFX (7 February 2013)

I would advise caution.Vertue are one of those outfits that tend to adopt a "one size fits all" approach to training traders. Their training is wide ranging, but there is little emphasis on tailoring trading approach to the individuals unique psychological profile, which in my humble opinion is the most important aspect of trading.

So you pay many thousands of dollars to learn to trade their systems, which really are very ordinary in my experience of over 12 months with them.

I guess this kind of approach appeals to those people who just want to throw a wad of money at some educator and learn everything in one place. That wasn't why I signed up (I joined their Prop Trader program) but if that's what you wanted to do I suppose it would at least get you started. The problem is, after having spent all that money, you would still have a long way to go on your forex journey before you become accomplished.


----------

